# Shenzhen,China - South China big city



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## zergcerebrates (Jan 23, 2004)

Wow Shenzhen is looking great!


----------



## bhagavadgita (Sep 1, 2005)

Simply Stunning. Thank You


----------



## voodoo1227 (Dec 12, 2007)

does not look like a developing country


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

voodoo1227 said:


> does not look like a developing country


if you goes to rural mountain eara, you will find the answer.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Wow, so many great pics. All are awesome. Is it a planned city?


----------



## Great_han (Nov 17, 2007)

> does not look like a developing country


there are lots of poor places in china 2

china is a develpoing country

China's rise is peaceful


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

Shenzen's rise is really impressive



Colin_aihan said:


> China's rise is peaceful


as long as it serves the purpose I assume


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shenzhen:


----------



## velut arbor aevo (Oct 5, 2007)

marvelous!


----------



## Labtec (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow, it looks great... should rival Hong Kong & Shanghai as China's top skyline in the near future.


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

moar street level pics of pedestrians pls


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

Shenzhen:


----------



## googleabcd (Jul 22, 2006)

The youngest big city in China


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## parker941 (Aug 14, 2006)

China is a developing country, because almost every people there are developing the country, or not about to cease the development, ever.
The life conditions, to some people, are quite developed; but for most folks, they are far from developed. 革命尚未成功，同志仍需努力。


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)

parker941 said:


> China is a developing country, because almost every people there are developing the country, or not about to cease the development, ever.
> The life conditions, to some people, are quite developed; but for most folks, they are far from developed. 革命尚未成功，同志仍需努力。


China is the development, all can solve


----------



## bonivison (Jan 17, 2007)

the futian CBD looks really high quality
great
even more morden than Beijing


----------



## Foglio1986 (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

googleabcd said:


> That one should be taken from the "Village inside the city"
> This one represents the actual skyline


Is that Macau across the water?
I think I saw the huge bridge entering Macau.


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

^^ i believe it's the bridge to HongKong, there's still some distance from Shenzhen to Macau if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

It is not Macau, it is Shekou, part of Shenzhen.


----------



## da_wei (Oct 28, 2007)

Taipei Walker said:


> It is not Macau, it is Shekou, part of Shenzhen.


Nice ...


----------



## da_wei (Oct 28, 2007)

Taipei Walker said:


> What aweful did I say :dunno:
> 
> explenation:
> 
> ...


 From my point of view to answer your first question.
You said that is a CBD area, So, that is why this area is so empty in the evening. The reason why it's impossible to across the Shennan Main Road because the whole CBD project has not been completed. it's suppose to be have a "bridge" connected the North and South of the ShenNan Main Road.
In 5 Years time, I think the CBD regions is going to be really busy..
Don't forget, Futian CBD is just beginning..
Other question you have mentioned is also going to solve out as long as the city keep developing.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

kay:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Wow, love Shezen, these photos are perfect!
That skyline!:drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skyline is perfect indeed, awesome


----------



## thep1xelstud1o (Aug 19, 2010)

stunning city!!


----------



## O viajante (Jan 22, 2010)

China - Brazil - Russia 

SUPER POWERS!!!


----------

